# Creation pcut 630



## zenna (Mar 30, 2007)

Anybody any info on the creation pcut-630?

Im thinking of getting one,

Carl


----------



## madmac79 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm interested too


----------



## zenna (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi have just bought one,
Works realy well no problems with it at all,

100% happy
Carl


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

hey guys i have p-cut 630... i think its a great cutter .. thinking to buy one more for my home ....... i love it ......


----------



## madmac79 (Oct 23, 2006)

zenna said:


> Hi have just bought one,
> Works realy well no problems with it at all,
> 
> 100% happy
> Carl


can I ask you where did you buy it and how much? and do you know some uk site or forum about t-shirt, vinyl cutter etc.?
thanks


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

i got mine from ebay . for $700 with shipping .. and pro software..... it a real goood cutter .... 100% i love it


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Derek, thanks for the info on the cutter. I have a enduracut, but it's nice to hear others opinions on equipment. Good luck and eat a slice of pizza for me. ........... JB


----------



## madmac79 (Oct 23, 2006)

thank you Derek!


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Angelo,
the uk site is uksignboards.com
over there you will find quite a few threads on the pc cut 630.Happy
reading and the best of luck to you.
regards ino


----------



## madmac79 (Oct 23, 2006)

Great info, surely it'll be useful to me! thank you, ino


----------



## kevinn13 (Dec 12, 2008)

Does this cutter work with standard t-shirt transfer paper?

I am using epson.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

kevinn13 said:


> Does this cutter work with standard t-shirt transfer paper?
> 
> I am using epson.


 
The PCut will cut that type of material, yes. It does not have contour cutting capabilities however. The LaserPoint made by the same manufacturer does, though.


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a pc630 that I used for a few weeks. The only problem I found is that it takes some time to get the blade set properly, but after that it cuts fine. I have upgraded to a Roland because I got a great deal on it.

greenie


----------



## m1ddleman (Apr 1, 2009)

At least you managed to get yours working I have had mine for 3 weeks now with still no joy. don't know where I am going wrong


----------



## Betty49 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Creation pcut 630 help please*

Hi my son passed his Cration pcut 630 on to me and it worked fine on my desktop computer. That crashed and we loaded trial Sign blazer on my laptop but did not use for several months. Now I have an order and there is no communication between my laptop and cutter. They downloaded driver for vista and tried different cords but no luck. I took back to his house and hooked up to his computer which it worked on previously, but not now. Anyone have any ideas? Is there a phone number I can call for help with this cutter or the sign blazer?


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

the creation p cut brands are very good reliable cutters.

they work very well with most software's, you can even get a plug in "free" for coral draw to cut direct for many people that use coral draw. it works with art cut,flexi,signcutpro and signblazer very well.

they can cut 1-3metres complex jobs with no problem, or 3metres+ not so complex but you can always just turn down the speed on the cutters for the best cutting edges etc.

only problem is with the creations you will have to buy the "stand separate" witch is very important as this will help with tracking if your doing 1-3metre jobs as the cutter rolls back and forward.

if any1 cant install a pcut just pm me i could try and help.

Signzworld.


----------

